# Urgent Help Needed, Child Pigeon.. Please



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

*Urgent Help Needed, Child Pigeon.. RIGHT WING SEEMS DAMAGE..CHECK LATEST PICS*

Okay,I m new to this forum. I have never had a pet. Never kept one and dont intend to keep one.

I live in an apartment tower 8 floors/storeys high.
I was at a construction site when I found this pigeon not able to fly. So I brought it to my home, kept in the balcony, gave it canaries and fresh water to drink.

I then took it to a vet. The vet said it is still a baby that is the reason it is not able to fly. He gave me some medicine to eat it and a white powder to mix it with water and give it.

So I am doing that. I bought Pigeon food and everything. So fat it has become very active and runs around in the big cage. It eats it food well all day long.

One day it jumped off from the balcony and landed 8 storeys down onthe ground, but miracalously it did not get hurt.

It doesnt have a tail yet. It stands on one leg at night. I dont know why.

also it poos in the water I give it to drink, which is terrible !  

Today I tried to check if it can fly in my room. So I kept it on top of a high stool and allowed it to drop. It spins like a helicopter rotor with its wings flapping fast and lands softly on the ground? Will it ever be able to fly again.

I want it to fly and release it to the wild.


So please anyone intending to spare some time and seriously help me, I will really appreciate. You can email me at [email protected] and I will be happy to send some pictures of the pigeon for a visual examination.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello Thank You for rescueing this cute little bird. First off where are you located at? There are people on this forum that maybe can help you in your area. Someone will be on very shortly to better assist you with this matter but in the mean time if this bird poos in his water please replace with clean water. Looks like the tail feathers are coming in nicely as well. 

Cindy


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi !
I am from India, but I am working in Kuwait. I live in a small 2 bedroom apartment on a tower at the 8th floor.

Here we have PAWS, that protect and shelter abandoned animals, but then they will just give this baby pigeon to pigeon-keeper ! i dont want that and I am vegetarian.

Most ppl also eat pigeon as food.... so i really dont want this pigeon to go in the wrong hands, i just want it to fly back to the wild


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This bird does look young but it's not a baby. S/he should be able to fly. There might be more going on. 
What do the poops look like, any odor to them? Did the vet do a fecal?
I am not sure we have anybody in your area who could help with this bird. Hopefully s/he has something minor going on and he will recover and be able to be released.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for rescuing this darling bird.

It should be able to fly, and since it is either weak, or it has an injured wing or other problem. But it sounds like the bird is quite active.

Are the poops nice and solid green with white on top...or watery and/or runny? 

Does one wing look different or odd in comparison to the other? Can you feel any swellings on either wing? You can gently run your fingers down and around both wings and compare.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hi !
i am posting one more picture to help evaluate what might be going.

The poop before use to be white -black. The first day I brought the bird in, the poop was liquid ..but now its not.

I am giving the medicine that the vet told me to give, and today when I tried to make the bird fly. The poop was brown and long. 

I will also post some pics of poops, later.

I will really appreciate if someone on this forum can take out sometime and help me save this bird. 



I tried to make it fly in my room by letting it drop from a height of about 5 feet and it flaps its wings and spins 

Please have a look at this pic. This is a pic of the back of the wing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What medicine are you giving him?
Also does the bird appear skinny? Is his keel bone sticking out? The keel bone is the vertical bone in front of his chest and it should not feel sharp.
Make sure he is eating a minimum of 30gr. of seeds/day.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi it looks like the wings are normaal from your pictures. Maybe it could have has a head injury where the brain swells a little but will go down with rest. I understand you don't want to keep it as a pet but is there anyway you can keep it till it gets better? 

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for helping the pij out, as Reti and Treesa have said, this bird should
be flying. It may be young, but the cere appears to be white which suggests
that the bird is has matured enough to have at one time already experienced
full flight capabilities. The right wing looks as though it may have had an 
accident, or something is gonig on with it judging from the feathers. Can you pick the bird up and hold it so that it's back is against your chest and carefully
extend each wing and watch to see how well the bird returns that wing to
the side of it's body. Also, look on the underside of the wing for blood, swelling
of any kind (you can compare one wing to the other), at the top side of the wing, look for any blisters/boils around the joints of the wing, especially @ the
shoulder on the top side. Just be methodical, take your time and look carefully.
Also, is there anyway that you can find out from the Doctor what exactly you
are/have been giving the bird for medications? Here's a diagram to help you 
understand the moving parts of the wing and their location:

http://www.biosci.ohio-state.edu/~jcondit/current/skeletal_system/Skeleton.swf

Also, should the bird need other medications, or to have it's wing set, is there
any way to obtain medical care for the bird in your area?

fp


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

well theres really not a doctor here for animals. I took it a vet and all he said was that it is weak and still a child. He gave me two sets of tablets and told me to feed one in day and one at night and another white powder to be mixed in its water.

i can keep it with me.. but i dont want to it to depend on me, i can keep its food in the balcony and once it starts flying it can always return and eat its food.

Yes, the keel bone was sticking out a few days ago, but now it seems fine.

I use to feed canaries and it use to eat all day long, now I am giving pigeon feed which it doesnt eat. the vet said to give it pigeon feed , the canary feed he says is for little birds.

The food is usually in its cup all day long and it keeps eating as it wishes. 

However, I have to feed the medicine inside its beak by myself, sometimes it doesnt like the medicine and it usually doesnt eat anything after it has eaten the medicine...

when it tries to fly , it flaps its wing, but comes spinning like a rotor down slowly. it cant maintain a level flight.

I really dont want to touch its wing, they feel to delicate.. i am afraid i may not hurt the wings.. but yes one side of the wing looks a bit different.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

do you think the bird can recover on its own ?

This is a really brave bird. It was haning outat the construction site amongst heartless workers. Then it fell 8 storeys and still survived and was sitting all by itself in the dark. 

its really brave and a survivor... to bring to your notice, this bird doesnt seem to have a fully developed tail like the other pigeons i noticed, which have a circular tail at the bottom.

Please help me save this pigeon's life and secure its freedom in the sky. I really cant see a living being die. It PAINS my heart a LOT


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

There is a strong possibility he will recover with some supportive care. Keep on feeding him and you could mix the pigeon seed with the canary seeds, the he can pic what he wants to eat.
Can you ask the vet you took the bird to if he can give you a sulf drug? He might have coccidia which does make them weak and unable to fly.
Also, have you noticed any strong odor coming from the bird? (I am thinking of canker).
He also could have worms which could make him weak.

So, lets take it one step at a time. I would start him on a sulfa drug for now and see what happens.
At the same time you can give him a garlic capsule a day. That would help with the worms.

Reti


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hi Reti,
okay i will give it the canary seeds mix with the pigeon feed. No there is no ordor coming from the bird. I have even threw some water on its body .. and i think it likes it ... and then it usually rubs it body with its beak after the bath.

It also stands on one leg sometimes and at night ! .. I didnt notice anything unusual in its heels.

So where can i get a garlic capsule.... ?? and what does garlic do to the bird.

Should i simply cut small pieces of garlic and mix it , in its feed?

Thanks for u r reply.

I really wont be going to the vet until next week ! .. i took it to the vet last week and he checked the wings and everything and then he opened its beak and said "Oh still a baby!!!" and then he looked at its chest and said "You see, its weak." and he gave some vitamins and capsules for the bird.

The bird has indeed become active and it doesnt allow me to touch him/herself, it knows I am stranger. It even stops eating when I am looking at it. 

When I had rescued the bird, it was not even showing any defensive movement. It was acting like as if it had surrendered into its fate.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hi !
i just checked the wings. i held up the bird lighly on the palm of my left hand and held its body except that of the right wing.. i looked at the bottom of the wing and top, at the bottom it was all white.. i didnt see any blister or anything that couldnt allow it to fly.. and the wing was uniform. Also it retracted the wings smoothly into its body... they both looked smooth.. but as I am not a specialist in birds , perhaps I felt that it retracted the left wing quicker than the right.. it could really have been a doubt of my mind, but i dont know... from my intuition i just felt that both wings were fine.. but if you see the bird its right wing is a bit higher and not so streamlined with the rest of its body.



I hope i didnt hurt the wing   

also i notice that there is a small point in the right wing which is usually higher and not streamlined with its body. I dont know what it is. perhaps a feather out of line !! or maybe just the hair.. but i dont know. I have posted it in the pic above this point... i really dont know.. perhaps it is keeping its right wing in a higher position than the left wing. could it be that the right wing is paining from some injury.

could it be that the pigeon has bird flu??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about the bird flu right now, if that was the case I would think the bird wouldn't be doing better now than when you found it, besides, pigeons are pretty resistant to it.

The garlic will help in keeping any possible worm infestation at bay. Some members had even birds cure of worms with the garlic.
Do not give it in it's food. You can let a garlic clove soak in the drinking water for a few hours.

It is possible he has a bruised wing, that would prevent him from flying. If that's the case it will heal on it's own in a few days.

I am glad he is doing so much better than when you found him.

Reti


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

Reti said:


> Do not give it in it's food. You can let a garlic clove soak in the drinking water for a few hours.
> Reti


Hi, you mean to say that i can just cut small pieces of garlic and put in its drinking water, and it would soak on its own.. do i need to remove the cover from the garlic ? what is clove ? pls help. Thanks 

Yes looks like he had bruised wing... its been in my home now for 5 days now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

wahegurubol said:


> Hi, you mean to say that i can just cut small pieces of garlic and put in its drinking water, and it would soak on its own.. do i need to remove the cover from the garlic ? what is clove ? pls help. Thanks
> 
> Yes looks like he had bruised wing... its been in my home now for 5 days now.



Clove is the piece of garlic. Remove the cover and put it in whole, no need to cut it up. Leave in the water for more than an hour then remove the clove and leave the water for 24 hours for it to drink. You might want to make a bigger quantity of water that will last you a day. 

Your bird will smell like a roasted chicken, hopw you won't mind 

Reti


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

okay i got it what you mean, but this bird doesnt drink a lot of water. i give a cup-size of water every day and it doesnt empty it .. why it drinks so less? I also want to bring to your notice that this Pigeon doesnt make any sound ! is it suppose to be that way?
I have also heard about Vitamin D. My bird is in the balcony but it is in under the shade it doesnt get the direct sunlight, but it gets it reflected from walls and places.. is it okay?

Since the winter is fast approaching do I need to provide any special care. The current temperature is :
High - 100 F (40C)
Low - 68F (20C)

in the winter the highest is usually 68F(20C) and the lowest is around 5 degree celsius but it doenst go low than that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

wahegurubol said:


> okay i got it what you mean, but this bird doesnt drink a lot of water. i give a cup-size of water every day and it doesnt empty it .. why it drinks so less? I also want to bring to your notice that this Pigeon doesnt make any sound ! is it suppose to be that way?
> I have also heard about Vitamin D. My bird is in the balcony but it is in under the shade it doesnt get the direct sunlight, but it gets it reflected from walls and places.. is it okay?
> 
> Since the winter is fast approaching do I need to provide any special care. The current temperature is :
> ...



Pigeons drink somewhere from 30 to 60 cc's of water a day.
The sun reflected from the walls is ok, 10 minutes a day of sun is enough.
S/he doesn't make any sounds cause he might not feel good enough, or it's a she, or simply s/he has nothing to say. Don't worry about it.

Oh, I forgot to mention that pigeons do perch on one leg. If s/he is also sleeping that way, s/he must be feeling good enough. They do that when they are relaxed.

The temepratures are ok for a pigeon, they adapt fine. As long as s/he has enough water available when it's hot.

Reti


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hI Reti
I am posting some pics of the wings of the bird. Please have a look, these pictures are clearer and better.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The wings look fine to me. The tail feathers look kind of short, but that shouldn't prevent him from flying.
How is he doing today?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Spread each wing out in turn and see if there are the same amount of "Primary Flight" feathers on both wings. It looks like there might be a hole in the feathers of the right wing (the bird's right). In that top picture, one feather was turned backwards and they'll do that sometimes when they're about ready to fall out. You might have to keep him long enough for his feathers to regenerate, I hope that's all it is now.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

FYI:

PLEASE do cut or crush a clove of garlic before you put it in water, otherwise its goodness will not get into the water. Make sure the peaces aren't too small so he will not actually swallow the garlic, but just the water.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hi , he/she is doing fine today. not much changes, it is eating and drinking well. 

i made the bird swim for a few minutes in a small bucket of water and then poured some water over it and after few minutes it was scratching its body with its beak.

i did check the wings yesterday.... i opened each wing, i didnt find anything short feathers and there wasnt a hole, atleast i didnt see a large enough hole that could possibly be identified with a human eyes. Yes the right wing sits a lit tl bit higher on its body than its left wing... i dont know why. does it have a deformed bone possibly ? 

i will take it to the vet next week on friday, see what he says ... .. and update. and yes i will do the garlic thing also.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> You might have to keep him long enough for his feathers to regenerate, I hope that's all it is now.
> 
> Pidgey


How long do you feel I would have to keep him? The problem is that I live in a small apartment in an apartment tower complex and theres really no one to take care of him/her besides me and I might have to travel to India next month in november or mid-novemeber.. .. i dont know exact dates.

Please have a look at this photos. It just doesnt look right to me.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

wahegurubol said:


> How long do you feel I would have to keep him? The problem is that I live in a small apartment in an apartment tower complex and theres really no one to take care of him/her besides me and I might have to travel to India next month in november or mid-novemeber.. .. i dont know exact dates.


Hello wahegurbol,

I just read your post. Thanks you for helping this young pigeon.

It appears as others have said, to have some right side wing damage. You mentioned earlier that you have seen pigeon tail feathers in a circular form. This is true of them when they are flying. The tail feathers appear to be fine .

In many instances it takes about one month for a minor problem to heal...maybe a little less, so hopefully all will be well for the pigeon you rescued.

Are the poops fairly solid? It is hard to tell form one of the picture close ups, though from another one, it seems solid. We are asking questions about the pigeon droppings, because one can tell much in the "writings" of a pigeon dropping by looking at it weather the bird is healthy, stressed, or ill. Should be brown or green with some white in the center (urates) and resemble a drop of cookie dough basically.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi wahegurubol, when you spread the wings and the right one returned somewhat slower than the left, this, in addition to the feathers on the right
wing (assuming it's not a moult) may mean that the bird has a sprain/strain
to that wing. I have had a few w/wings that appear as yours does that were
sprain/strains of sorts and the bird was able to fly after some R & R. Go w/the
nutritional supplementation and supportive care and hopefully the bird will be
feeling better in a while. As was pointed out, sometimes they also don't feel
like flying because they have something else going on. Please let us know how
things are getting along, thanks again for helping the pijie out.

fp


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hi feralpigeon, yes perhaps I also feel that it could have sprain/strain going on. So in this case do I need to take it to the vet again or just go with the pigeon food, garlic and water ..and hopefully it will be better by its own? Please advice. When will I know the wing has gotten better.

I did a more closer examination of both wings today... both wings looked normal to me, but it seemed this right wing had a feather going upwards rather than going streamlined with the body,anyways I dont know... just let me know if the sprain/strain is serious enough to be shown to a vet.

So should I avoid touching the pigeon? because when I need to feed medicine , I usually need to take it out of the cage holding it tight in my palm and then i have to put the medicine in between its beaks and it swallows it by itself.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now woth the side view of the wong, it seems there is something wrong with it.
Anyways, I have a pigeon which had a broken wing with bone sticking out of the skin. My vet filed the bone and the skin grew over but I was told that her flying days were over.
Yesterday for the first time she flew up high to the top of the bookcase. It took four months for her to heal, but it was worth the wait as I didn't think either she would ever fly again. Of course she is not too good at it as her injury was quite severe.
So, your bird with much less damage to the wing will do ok. It might take a month or less for him to be flying again. That of course if he hasn't other issues going on, hopefully not.

Reti


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hi Reti,
do you think that I need to take this bird to the vet to get anything fixed? or should will it heal by itself? Do you think after being healed it will be able to do well in the wild?

There really seems something wrong with the right wing. It just sit above its body, perhaps its that one feather that is not coming out straight, the way it is suppose to come out... thats what i feel or maybe the entire wing. How did this happen? could it be because it keeps banging its wing into objects? The cage is big enough though

It keeps sitting by itself alone in the cage all day long. I dont know, sometimes I feel its loney/depressed and perhaps missing out its own kind. I feel very sorry for this bird. I hope it gets well soon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Right now he has not much choise but to sit in the cage and heal. He would never make it out there on his own. He might be lonely but he will be alright once he recovers and joins his flock.
Would you vet be able to take and xray and tell if there is a fracture in the wing?

Reti


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

Reti said:


> Would you vet be able to take and xray and tell if there is a fracture in the wing?
> 
> Reti


I dont know if he will be able to x-ray or not ,i guess i will wait for a few days and see what happens, if no improvement then i will take it to the vet.
i dont know ifthey have a machine. since animals here are not taken care of that much.

but i have felt its wing bones , didnt seem like a fracture.. also i was able to extend both wings fully without the bird showing any sign of pain...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, it might be just a bruise or strain and that wouldn't show up on xrays anyways. Besides, even if you knew for sure it's a fracture by having the vet take xrays there is really nothing that can be done. Since the wings are positioned almost normal a wrap wouldn't do much either, other than upsetting the bird.
Hang in there, it will heal on it's own, might take a bit of time, but it will heal.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi wahegurubol, 



Welcome to our forum..!


You have a very pretty young Pigeon there.


How long have you had her?


Would you gently feel the bones and form of her Wings, just run your pams over them as she stands...as they are normally folded and at rest...to see if you cen feel anything different from one to the other...if one has any bumps or boney angles or anything that the other one does not.


As others have said, this Pigeon is old enough to be flying well, so, possibly she sprained or strained something in a Wing, and this may take a few weeks to heal...so in the mean time, just let her be the judge of if she wishes to fly or not...and do not toss or drop her to see if you can get het to Fly.

Possibly she has Worms, but usually this owuld not be an issue in one so young.


If there is nothing injured in her Wings, then it may be because she is weak from some illness...and this is hard to guess about from here.


Canary Seed is fine for them, as is Pigeon Seed mixes...in the wild of course, they graze whatever sorts of small Seeds as they can find...


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Phil, thanks for your reply. I have had the pigeon for exactly 1 week now.

Okay,I will do as you guys say.I will sit and wait for the pigeon to heal by itself.

It does eat and drink well though. when I had take it to the vet, the vet extend its both wings and then looked at its chest and said "Oh.. you see the pigeon is weak !!" and gave some capsules and powder to be mixed with water to be fed to her.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi wahegurubol,

If a sprain/strain, I have released others w/similar issues after enough time for
them to heal. The biggest issue appears to be your possible trip home and 
away from Kuwait right now. Don't suppose you could take the bird w/you on
the plane could you now? As a pet? I have done this as have others in the 
past, just don't know how this would translate for you in current times and 
from Kuwait to India. 

In the absence of x-rays, and with the rescue being able to retract his wings
reasonably when prompted, it would seem reasonable to assume that this
bird will eventually, w/supportive care, regain independance.

Can you purchase in Kuwait, medications w/out a doctor's written order?
This would be helpful to know. Also, can you get some Chapparel Tea?

fp


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi !
I did check the right wing by slightly moving my finger on it. I didnt find much of a difference in feel as compared to the left wing, but I did notice that it is this particular feather which is going upwards directions as compared the left wing, and it is this one big feather that gives the look as if the right wing is higher positioned on its body.

The stem of this feather feels hard and stiff... and it was hard tilll under its skin from the place where the stem was coming out. The stem of the feathers in the left wing felt soft, infacti couldnt feel the stem atall...

Yes I can purchase medicine w/o doctor's perscription form the pharmacy.

Taking it from Kuwait to india maybe possible, but that would be an international travel and that will again require some documents, certificates to prove that the animals is free of disease and many more formalities.

I may trave mid-next month that will be mid-november.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont notice any fracture in the bird's wing, but today it was retracting the right wing very fast than the left wing and i was holding its right wing it was jumping from my palm to escape ..

i tried to make it to fly now, it cant even maintain its balance and it lands straignts on its wing..it does somersaults in the air...very poor and bad flight i think the right wing is deformed in someway.. i dont know if this bird gonna fly again or not.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you have to pay for an x-ray if you bring the bird into the Doctor's?

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you can get Bactrim-Trimethoprim Sulpha, and Metronidazole, we can treat the bird for Coccidiosis and Trichomoniasis. Also, can you get your hands on some Chaparell Tea? This bird is way old enough to also have worms.

fp


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

*Update*

Hi ! 
I did take the pigeon again to the vet today. I really cant sleep until I found out what was going on with the wing.

So the vet said that it is normal and theres nothing wrong. He held both wings in his hands, massaged them quickly and he said ..theres no fracture dont worry.. its normal.

He said as long as the pigeon is eating well theres no need to worry and if s/hes eating well, i can discontinue the medicine as well.

Then he quickly opened his beak and massaged his/her chest.

after that I asked the vet for how long will it take to fly .. and he said wait for 10 more days....

he just spent 5 minutes with the pigeons.... because in Kuwait theres mainly one animal hospital and a lot of animal patients waiting in the queue and the vet is always busy and the owners are always quarrelling over having to wait for so long.

I had to wait for one hour for my turn to come and he did the examination on my bird in just 5 mins and told me to go...

i dont know ..what do u guys say ?


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

someone please tell me what you think about vet's comment he made on the pigeon.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It does seem like he did not spend much time with your pigeon, unless he is just very good. I can't judge the quality of work he did or is capable of doing, and maybe he just did have a lot of patients to take care of. If he is the only vet you have in your area, it looks like you may just have to wait and see in the next 9 days how the pigeon improves. I do think an x-ray would have been in order though, but that is only my opinion.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree with Victor, just wait and see. I had a bird a couple of years ago, that all of the sudden couldn't fly. I never really knew what happened to her. I kept her in a pen by herself and for about 10 days, maybe a week, (don't really remember exactly) I would go out each night and pick her up off the floor and put her up on the shelf. Then the next morning, I would put her back down in the floor. All of the sudden, one night I went to get her up and she was already up on the shelf. After that, she was put back in the loft and never had any other problems. All I can figure is she hit a perch or something in the loft and bruised her wing? Maybe (hopefully) that's the case with your bird.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

i do recall that one day this bird had hopped onto the top of the table and it wanted to jump off from the balcony and I quickly hushed a piece of cloth at it and it fell on the floor , the table was about 40 cm high ! .. i think it perhaps landed somewhat on the rt. wing    

when the vet looked at the pigeon, he quickly massaged its wing, lifted them and the pigeon didnt seem to show any sign of pain. i dont know.. he said dont worry its not a fracture !

i can keep the bird forever, but my mom wants the bird to leave as soon as it flies... or she says i can leave it with other pigeons and they'll take care of it... but i know it wont survive with other pigeons.... and the other option is giving to animalcares ppl, but i know they will give it to a pigeon keeper who may indeed put this pigeon in cage with 10 pigeons tightly packed and may someday consume it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...my, I certainly don't like the prospect of that happening.

Sometimes it is just a matter of getting their good gut bacteria up to par, and crowding out the bad bacteria, It can make them weak enough that they can't fly. Hopefully some R & R and eating well will do the trick.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

40 centimeters? You sure? That's like 16 inches... ain't much at all, not likely enough to hurt the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would strongly suggest treating the bird for known conditions that can
down them. You are looking at the calendar regarding a potential trip, and
left to guess regarding the prognosis. Folks that do pigeon rehab like myself
and many others on here always treat for conditions that pigeons are known
to live in a host equilibrium state with. Reluctance to fly does happen to be
one of the signs of a coccidial overburden, and it won't hurt this bird to knock
the numbers down. After treating for the known devils, it's also a pretty common practice to rebuild the flora/fauna w/probiotics.

I can tell you for certain, that a flock of pigeons will not take care of a bird
that is considered a 'liability' to the flock in that it will attract the attention
of predators in it's "easy prey" condition and bring an unwelcomed visit to the 
flock from a predator.

fp


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

yes i guess i wont leave this bird with other pigeons..... i wont let that happen.

I have noticed a fewthings. this bird doesnt stand straight on hardfloor.. its like leaning backwards on its legs.. but on newspaper and wooden floor it stands straight... does it nails need trimming or should i just leave an abrasive sand paper it can rub on.

I also noticed that this bird sometimes keeps going round and round in the cage with its face pointing upwards, perhaps its chasing a mosquito or some little flying insect.. i never saw any in there.

It doesnt eat pigeon feed at all..... it only eats "KIKI EXCELLENT MAX MENU FOR CANARIOS" and here are the ingredients....

"Canary seed, peeled oats, black turnip rape, linseed, hempseed, radish, elm seed, fennel an*d vitamin granlues*."

Vitamin/KG : Vitamin A8.500UI, VITAMIN D3 1.500UI, VITAMIN C:20MG, VITAMIN E :15UI.

for some reason it only likes to eat this canarios food....and doesnt eat anything else. It doesnt like corn and wheat.. i donno know why....

dont you think excess of vitamin A could be harmful???? I know excess vitamin A is harmful for human beings as it doesnt dissolve in water so excess is left in the body and can affect the kidneys.

Yes I am sure that table from which the bird fell was not more than 50 cms.. i think something between 40cm to 50 cm.. its just a decorative table, one where you can put a chair and sit and put your feet on the table to relax.....

Kuwait is a dry desert climate... there really arents that many chances of worms,baceteria infection.... water is scarce and plants and vegetation is also very scarce.

The pigeons that lives here they live in the city downtown, where people come and feed them.... and there are some migratory birds that come down here during the winter and migrate during the summer...but those are like flamingos and big birds..perhaps some pigeons do to.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

do you think it can fly. today i tried to keep it on top of the table and allowed it to fly.. it just flies really horrible !!.. flaps its wings and comes down somersaulting all over the place..not able to maintain the slightest amount of balance..but it doesnt fall hard... it always comes down soft.


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

why is the pigeon always sitting like this:

i have also included a video, in which i tried to make the pigeon fly..please have a look :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb5xM_XSDDI


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the essential parts of the video are just too fast to tell but there might be one wing not rotating upward like it should. Try this: holding the pigeon, take the good wing and rotate it upward over the bird's back while still in the folded position. It won't give any resistance beyond whatever the bird puts into it. Then, try to do the same thing with the other wing and see if there seems to be any resistance beyond muscular tension. It may be that it won't rotate through the normal range. If that's the case then you can try daily physical therapy but that's a bad sign.

However, given some of you other description on this thread, it's also possible that it's PMV. That's something that may pass through or it might render the bird unreleasable in the future. I'll get Cynthia (cyro51) to come take a look.

Pidgey


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

what is PMV?


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

but the first day i brought it,it use to climb on table tops ...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You know, if you are at all inlcined, pigeons make great pets and if the bird
proves unreleasable, you might want to consider this. There are many members
here, Cynthia and Cindy for example, who have pigeons who have recovered 
from PMV as pets. Just something to think about.

fp


----------



## wahegurubol (Oct 1, 2007)

hi !feralpigeon
i do love this pigeon, i have become emotionally attached to this pigeon..but i cant see its suffering like this....if it has got PMV , i dont want it to suffer.. you know birds who turn their necks upside down can develop neck tumor and this bird is doing that all the time.

I would have kept it in the cage, it can stay in my home ... but the problem is that i have one mother, father... who may not be aware that this bird has PMV, if they come to know, they wont let me keep this pigeon.... and if i dont want to hide from them....

plus its faecus ... i have to clean it daily.. i can get infected u know, i dont have a farm or garden like you guys in the open.. i have kept it in a big cage in the balcony.

i do love this pigeon, it had become my baby..but what can i do.. its all God's beings... and God knows whats better for this pigeon.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I don't know where you are getting some of your information from. Like
pigeons in the desert not getting worms or bacteria, and humans catching
PMV from pigeons. These are pieces of information that are new to me and
this is why I was asking you to post the link that says that humans can get
PMV from pigeons. In fact, there are some bacterial infections that can cause
CNS symptoms that resemble PMV in addition to giving wing problems. And
yes, birds in the desertous regions get parasites and bacterial infections.

The thing is, humans get bacterial infections, dogs and cats get them, it's really just part of the general condition of being alive and in a body. Not much to 
do about this, it's part of life. We just take the normal good hygiene precautions.

fp


----------

